# Hey, my computer often flashes this error.



## beer-b-q (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey, my computer often flashes this error. 

*As we Silver Surfers know, sometimes we have trouble with our computers.*

*I had a problem yesterday, so I called Eric, the 11 year old next door, whose bedroom looks like Mission Control and asked him to come over.*

*Eric clicked a couple of buttons and solved the problem.*

*As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong? *

*He replied, 'It was an ID ten T error.'*

*I didn't want to appear stupid, but nonetheless inquired, 'An, ID ten T error? What's that? In case I need to fix it again.'*

*Eric grinned.... 'Haven't you ever heard of an ID ten T error before?*

*'No,' I replied. *

*'Write it down,' he said, 'and I think you'll figure it out.'         *

*So I wrote down:*

*ID10T*

*I used to like Eric, the little bastard...*


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2010)

LOL---Little Smart-#$%

Bear


----------



## meateater (Jul 16, 2010)

Did ya figure it out? What version did ya have?


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jul 16, 2010)

Those are endless!

I'm sure alot of veterans remember the AN/PRC-77 VHF radio.. Also known as the "prick 77"..

When I was a radio maintainer in the Marines, in Okinawa, we sent a boot to the gunny's office to fetch a PRC-E7 that didn't work...

Ohh yeah, we mentioned that it was behind the desk....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2010)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Those are endless!
> 
> I'm sure alot of veterans remember the AN/PRC-77 VHF radio.. Also known as the "prick 77"..
> 
> ...


LOL----The least he could have done was bring back a Pizzed Off E7.

We had the PRC 25 in 'Nam.

The 77 was the next step upgrade.

Bear


----------



## nwdave (Jul 17, 2010)

Ah, the memories.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The military, no matter the branch, is the cooking pot for these few and far between moments of humor, although I do remember quite a few "dark ones".


----------



## herkysprings (Jul 19, 2010)

I work in an IT environment, we use the ID 10 T explaination, and also the "Keyboard / user interface error" as well.


----------



## hitmark (Jul 26, 2010)

An artist, a lawyer, and a computer scientist are discussing the merits of a mistress. The artist tells of the passion, the thrill which comes with the risk of being discovered. The lawyer warns of the difficulties. It can lead to guilt, divorce, bankruptcy. Not worth it. Too many problems. The computer scientist says "It's the best thing that's ever happened to me. My wife thinks I'm with my mistress. My mistress thinks I'm home with my wife, and I can spend all night on the computer!"


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm IT, also.  My favorite is PEBKAC -- Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair.


----------



## deltadude (Jul 26, 2010)

Back in my Navy Military days, both as a tech an later air crew, we had malfunction codes, my favorite was

"short between the head set".

As for computers, I'm a silver surfer, and my kids all in their 20s call me for computer help, as do most of their aunt/uncles and nephew/niece.  Just because we are older doesn't me we are totally out of touch.


----------

